# Jeff Bezos reveals his massive clock



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2018)

Footage has revealed construction work underway for a clock that will tick for the next 10,000 years.

Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos, who has invested $42 million (£30 million) in the project, revealed the clip on social media.

It shows workmen installing the mechanism inside a hollowed out chamber in a West Texas mountain.

The clock, powered by Earth's thermal cycles, will continue to keep time over the millennia, marking time with a chime once a day rather than each hour.






The clock is the brainchild of Danny Hillis, who's been thinking about and working on it since 1989.

Mr Hills wanted to build a clock that ticks once a year, where the century hand advances once every 100 years, and a cuckoo comes out on the millennium.

The clock is powered by a large weight hanging on a gear and is built out of stainless steel, titanium and dry running ceramic ball bearings. 

It is buried 500 feet (150 metres) into a mountain in the Sierra Diablo range.

The clock’s chimes have been programmed to not repeat themselves for 10,000 years. 

Each time the chimes ring, it’s a melody the clock has never played before.







Carved into the mountain are five room-sized anniversary chambers, each marking one year, 10 years, 100 years, 1,000 years, and 10,000 years.

The one year anniversary chamber is a special orrery, a mechanical model of the solar system.

In addition to the planets and the Earth's moon, it includes the interplanetary probes launched during the 20th century. 

The Clock will activate and run the orrery once a year on a pre-determined date at solar noon. 












THE CHIMES


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 21, 2018)

more Musk, less Bezos

/flex


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 21, 2018)

Anyone else read the title of this thread as "Jeff Bezos reveals his massive cock"? CAPSLOCKSTUCK did it on purpose lol, I just know it!

EDIT:
For younger readers, "cock" is a male chicken. Just so there won't be any confusions.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 21, 2018)

Tesla Orbiting Mars for 100 Million Years > an old clock in a mountain that probably will stop working within 30,000 years from some unknowable natural disaster.

Musk is a baller, Bezos made the Amazon Fire Phone.  lulz.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 21, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Anyone else read the title of this thread as "Jeff Bezos reveals his massive cock"? CAPSLOCKSTUCK did it on purpose lol, I just know it!



Yes, I did a double take on that title.


----------



## Altered (Feb 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Musk is a baller, Bezos made the Amazon Fire Phone.  lulz.



Both are as stupid a ideas as stupid gets but hey so has this world gotten. 

Musk is nothing more than a common hack stealing tax dollars to fund his insanity. 

Hey if a wealthy guy wants a huge clock if it was his own money his land and its legal who am I to say no. It just makes me look at him in the same light as the other attention whores. William Drayton Jr. comes to mind wearing a dinner-plate-sized clock around his neck. More


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Tesla Orbiting Mars for 100 Million Years >



Its not tho  there was a "cock up with the Boosters" and its off into the great beyond


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 21, 2018)

@Altered At this point I just laugh at the madness. But yeah, Musk is not self made, Tesla would be non-existent without us tax payers funding it. I honestly would have rather supported Toyota's Hydrogen cars, but oh well.


----------



## peche (Feb 21, 2018)

wish i could have 1% of that money to build a karate and exercise center to give away karate class to poor child, to avoid violence, drugs and bring a little discipline to some new lives, its senseless to me to spend that penny on a clock buried inside a mountain, were nature could just destroy it in a few hours...


----------



## qubit (Feb 21, 2018)

That's a really massive clock, indeed. Hardly surprising that a multibillionaire would want to go large on a clock, lol.  I'll read up on it and watch the video a bit later.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 21, 2018)

It'll run right through the next big earthquake.  And no one will care


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2018)

H 1

invented approximately  2,442, 552 hours ago 

http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/79139.html


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 21, 2018)

When the people of Chronos 5 invade the earth to eat our brains they will discover this monument to their majesty, realise our devotion to time and relent.  Bezos' monster clock has saved us all from time ravaged space cannibals.  I think thats the plot to an Amazon funded film right there.  In fact, it'll be as good as Battlefield Earth.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 21, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> H 1
> 
> invented approximately  2,442, 552 hours ago
> 
> ...



Now THAT changed history right there.  A work of art and engineering.  To think, on my wrist right now is a Casio watch that is as accurate, can be thrown on the floor and dumped in water while keeping time without skipping a beat.  We've come a long way.


----------

